# Audi RS4 B5 Engine ECU ABT Tuned for SALE



## ported2flow (Nov 12, 2010)

hi 

im selling an Audi RS4 B5 Engine ECU and its tuned by german tuner ABT!

if interested please contact me shipping from germany.

8D0 907 551 K 
0 261 207 001


----------



## samoul (Jan 15, 2011)

*2.7t rs4 engine*

how much money you want on the engine


----------

